# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم JTAG-PRO aka GPGJTAG تحديثات :  GPGJtag V2.54 Added SonyEricsson T29i, Lumia 520, Samsung I9295 & Lenovo A305E

## mohamed73

*
What's new ?* *Added These Phones for Boot Repair*   *SonyEricsson_T29i**Nokia_Lumia520**Samsung_I9295**Lenovo_A305E*   *All Boot files & Dumps are uploaded here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

